# I WANT TO BUY THIS, HAS ANY ONE SEEN ONE



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i was going to ask if you had any in stock! if you find any, please shoot me a PM . . . i would grad one of those in a heartbeat.

~Will.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think were all looking for one pedro...


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

That is one hot fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive never seen one thats a+ pedro good find god damnit thats hot!!!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

HOW MUCH!!!!! OMG I WANT THAT FISH!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

it looks photoshopped... if it was real.. it would be badass.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Isn't this fish just a very colorful example of an elongatus "Xingu"? Very nice though...


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

something look funny about that picture..i think it was photoshoped also. prolly the same dude that made those fake "super blue red bellies" awhile back..lol


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

http://homepage3.nifty.com/aquashop-true/

i guess its not a photoshop fish, cuz this place is selling them! Those pictures are links to the fish lists, click on the one in the bottom right and go down a little bit.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Maybe its a super elongatus


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Holy smokes! Pedro you have made me get back into piranhas! Forget the maculatus. Red Bellie Elong is my mission now!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO MUCH THIS IS

ＳＡＬＥ
　　￥４５，０００－


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that is a very nice looking elong. DAMN I want one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NJJustin said:


> something look funny about that picture..i think it was photoshoped also. prolly the same dude that made those fake "super blue red bellies" awhile back..lol


 u really should investigate b4 saying things like that pedro is a great guy to deal with and has always been straight up with his fish dont hate


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

thePACK said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO MUCH THIS IS
> 
> ＳＡＬＥ
> ￥４５，０００－


 About $400 U.S.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh hell no! I thought it would be like 150. 400....... must be some super fish sh*t. It better poop out gold for the first 3 months of owning him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think that it is photoshopped.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think that it is photoshopped.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think that it is photoshopped.


 me too..

how bout a yellow bellied elongatus....

not real- i made it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it is photoshopped.
> ...










great job


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that cant be real! nice art work.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I doubt it is photoshopped, any ligitimate company wouldnt post a pic of a photoshopped fish on their site. Then again, that site is asian, and you dont know what those crooked asians could be up to.


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NJJustin said:
> 
> 
> > something look funny about that picture..i think it was photoshoped also. prolly the same dude that made those fake "super blue red bellies" awhile back..lol
> ...


first off..did pedro say he was selling that fish??..no..all i said was that the pic looks fake..didnt say sh*t about pedro.. stop being a kissass..and look at the 3 people below who think its fake too


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

haha, oh man he told you! I mean, I dont think its cool to rag on pedro, but Justin was right.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NJJustin said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > NJJustin said:
> ...


 if pedro is sellign the fish wouldnt u think thats the pic of the fish hes selling ? and u can think all u want u have proof i dont think so and as far as me kissing ass id kiss ur ass b4 ramming my c*ck into it dickhead!!!!!!!!! were in OZ and ur my bitch rookie dont f*ck with the toffee its all bad news for u sunshine lol fuckin kids


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NJJustin said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


english please..you dont even make sense....look at the title of his post "I WANT TO BUY THIS, HAS ANY ONE SEEN ON"..sounds to me like he;s looking for one not selling one....what a moron you are...and your post count dont mean sh*t to me by the way, the way you responded shows your lack of intelligence


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it is photoshopped.
> ...


 You convinced me. Perhaps photoshopped.

Even if not. It's pretty but nothing to get overly excited about.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Don't forget the elong CF, I wish


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

that red coloring does look added on...


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

your right look in the reflection of the glass theres red on the oppiste side of jaw showing not colorshop


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO MUCH THIS IS
> ...


 thank ya :smile: .....i also believe its photoshopped..


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NJJustin said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > NJJustin said:
> ...


 ill show u english... f*ck u clear enough maybe it was added maybe not lets hear from pedro 1st agreed and also ur post cpunt doesnt mean much in alot of cases but in mine it does ive spent alot of time learning and listening to peeps on this site so in my case it means plenty little man also sorry for de railing this thread


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

wheres pedro?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

isn't Pedro in SEARCH of this fish? and he wants to buy one?.. so who's raggin on pedro?.. i havent read anything BAD bout pedro.. but he IS interested in this fish.. IF its real... i still think its photoshoppped.. even the reflection can be colored in..


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NJJustin said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hold up guys.. i have more proof this is fake.. give me 5 mins.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OK.. a real PICTURE would never have color blemishes such as the red on the bottom of the pic.. the blemishes come from when you try to replace a certain color selected and Accidentaly select those unwanted spots

why would a real pic have red spots/blemishes in the water?

and the green that i selected is most likely because of when they tried to change the belly of the fish to red.. they didnt choose the right colors and turned everything a little bit green then they got lazy and just finished off the red belly without fixing the mistakes..

its photoshopped!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> OK.. a real PICTURE would never have color blemishes such as the red on the bottom of the pic.. the blemishes come from when you try to replace a certain color selected and Accidentaly select those unwanted spots
> 
> why would a real pic have red spots/blemishes in the water?
> 
> ...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Oh hell no! I thought it would be like 150. 400....... must be some super fish sh*t. It better poop out gold for the first 3 months of owning him.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

so who wants to buy my emerald green spilo?

$500 FIRM

j/k


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

oohhhh ok i was lost the whole time i thought pedro was selling this fish hes looking for this fish and yal saying its fake ok i was wroing im man enough to admit it too much wed sheesh


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

kool


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, I'll tell you what. If anyone finds out if this fish IS for real, let me know, cause I want one!

Hey khuzhong, great detective work!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

khuzhong: u should start selling fish hahaha www.colorfulpiranhas.com "any color fish you want, at everyday high prices"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

khuzhong- Im suprised you didnt get the main one.

In the reflection of the fish youll notice that the red is apparent in the water and not just on the fish.

Things that make you go_ hmmmm..._

Edit: More noticable on Pedro's pic on the first page.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ooops.. thanks Ms.NAT... i didnt see that.. i only had a couple mins to make that pic with the arrows.. and btw. now i see more mistakes... there's lots of blue tinting on most of the fish too..


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> it looks photoshopped... if it was real.. it would be badass.


Why is it if people see something they dont beleive first things they says is "bah its photoshopped" I aint doggin on ya Khu. Why cant peeps just say "hmmm thats cool" and let it be ? Dont get me wrong, I aint saying this thing is real or not. Just my 3 cents worth.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> I doubt it is photoshopped, any ligitimate company wouldnt post a pic of a photoshopped fish on their site. Then again, that site is asian, and you dont know what those crooked asians could be up to.


I sure hope you're kiddin there man. I suggest you be careful with your use of words. We're here to discuss whether this fish is photoshopped or not, so try and keep your racist remarks to yourself.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Joker said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > it looks photoshopped... if it was real.. it would be badass.
> ...


 no offense taken bud.. but first thing i said when i saw this pic posted on another thread last week was "wow".. then it gets alot of attention.. guys wanting to buy a fake fish.. thats not good.. someone might get ripped off.. 
lets say im the seller of this red belly elong.. i would say.. "send me money first" then when i get the money and you ask for fish.. i'd say "im out of it right now" then just keep laggin on and on and on.. then the buyer gets ripped off cuz its a fake.... 
im just makin sure our members dont pay for something not real.. but you've gotta doubt sometimes.. if you believe everything you see.. it makes you more vulnerable to get ripped off..








if i knew some guy was trying to sell a scam.. im not gonna sit back and let one of our members pay for it.. everyone can say .. WOAH... WOW.. nice fish... but once someone is willing to pay for it.. and you know its fake.. they should know the truth.. thats what we're here for.. share our knowledge.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> NJJustin said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 jesus relax toffee. go smoke something.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> > I doubt it is photoshopped, any ligitimate company wouldnt post a pic of a photoshopped fish on their site. Then again, that site is asian, and you dont know what those crooked asians could be up to.
> 
> 
> I sure hope you're kiddin there man. I suggest you be careful with your use of words. We're here to discuss whether this fish is photoshopped or not, so try and keep your racist remarks to yourself.


 yea id watch your mouth cauz im Asian , and that aint cool ...no need to be RACIST


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey i was just kiddin, dont get all pissed off on me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FeederFish - just be aware that people of all races look at this and may construe your words differently than you wrote them. You have to be sensitive to this when writing your posts.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Crooked asian? That is a bit racist dont you think? Im sure you dont want people making fun of your race saying that your race is crooked. Becarful of what you say, the vareity of race and gender is great on in this board. Im sure for every "crooked asian" there is also a crooked someone of your race.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

ok, i apologize, i didnt expect everyone to flip like this. I am not racist, I have very good friends of all races (except for eskimo) and I was only kiddin when I made that comment, if someone called me a cracker, honky, or whatever, i wouldnt care. And by crooked asians I meant the particular asians running that sight could be crooked. That comment did not neccessarily pertain to all asians. Honestly, I just wanted to see who was awake while reading this thread and would pick up on it. I am not racist, I love karate, chinese food, and many electronics and cars. I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

send me your ternetzi and i'll forgive you..

j/k.. its all good............ im asian too....... you always gotta watch wah you say though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lets get back on topic here. Send FeederFish33 a PM if you would like to discuss this with him further.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

> I have very good friends of all races (except for eskimo)


Oh, so now you have something against eskimos, huh?










> I am not racist, I love karate, chinese food, and many electronics and cars.



















Back on topic... It's not uncommon for Japanese publications to photoshop pics of their fish. I subscribe to a Japanese koi magazine called Nishikigoi. They are well known for their koi photography but almost all of their pics are enhanced to bring out the color of the koi and to hide blemishes.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow i go away for 2 days and look at what i started. As for the fish excelent work I now also agree its photoshoped. That is the exact website i found the picture and at first i said WOW. But the question still remains has any one seen an elong with red markings? I have always seen them with black coloring but my shipper has told me that every once in a while he does get some with red markings not as much as the picture but with some red under the belly. I would love to see one if any one has one with red.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

isn't the river varient the one with red on it's belly? Like the one that super nate had right? Oh and FeederFish, don't go giving people the ok to call anyone a cracker or ****** just because you choose to say ignorant things. I'm going to be pissed if people start calling others crackers and whatever. Just watch what you say.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Frank said some come with Red on them


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

someone post a pic of an elongatus with red..


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > NJJustin said:
> ...


 THX MIKE I WILL


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> someone post a pic of an elongatus with red..


Here's mine... I got it from Hareball a while back. It does show more red at times but I think he might have a better pic of it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

now, thats a NICE NICE NICE elong. thanks DonH... thats the first time i seen red on any elong.. mostly silvers and blacks.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

now THATS how it suppose to look like








nice fish DonH


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Cool fish DonH Very nice elong! What's on the other side of the divider that the elong is staring at :laugh:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Cool fish DonH Very nice elong! What's on the other side of the divider that the elong is staring at :laugh:


Brandti







(This pic was taken with a flash, while the elong wasn't)


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lols.. i tot to myself... "brandti" and it is.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Knifeman has a Elong with a lot of red on it too!!


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pics.....I want to see pics.....


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

HOLY FREAKIN COW!!!!









Please allow me to give ya'll a little info......










If yo go to the web-site, you will see that they claim the fish is from Barcelos, Brazil. Barcelos is the northern most "large" town on the Rio *****. Who cares right?

Well if you go to their cichlids page, you will find _Astronotus ocellatus_ and _Hoplarchus psitticus_ from the same locality with VERY red bellies too.

From my own archives here at TFH, we have pics of _Cichla monoculus_ and _P. nattereri_ and even _Leporinus faciatus_ from that same locality with equally heavy red coloration.

It is apparently due to a high amount of of a certain vitamin (vitamin C I think) in their diet which is passed down through to food chain.

I say its legitamate, not too mention I have a standing order with them and they are shipping me next month hopefully.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Is this redbelly elong part of your order Brian ?

Thks for the info about vitamin


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

french toast said:


> Is this redbelly elong part of your order Brian ?
> 
> Thks for the info about vitamin


 Maybe, they will not sell to me wholesale though so I have to pay a ton of $$$ for it.

Perhaps Pedro et al can get in better since I am no longer a dealer. They have more money than I do to spend on fish thats for sure.

My order consists of almost all Peacock Bass.

Thanks,,


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> Perhaps Pedro et al can get in better since I am no longer a dealer. They have more money than I do to spend on fish thats for sure.


Come on sponsors, what about a group order ?









Good luck with your order. Keep in touch.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Brian you might be right but the evidence of tamperment in the picture is overwhelming. The red pixels found all around the tank are due to a color remplacement in photo shop.








out of Buy and Sell


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew and I had a discussion about this today:










This is his old elong. We were thinking that the red was from the river varient and the lake variants are the darker ones....am I correct?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

That is why I am NOT a designer









Regarding the lake/river variants. I don't know, I have heard it both ways from authorities. I am not sure they even know.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo by Heiko Bleher, Aqua Geographia.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Scott said:


> That is why I am NOT a designer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No your info rocked. I just think this particular case the red is exaggerated through the use of photo editing tools. Would be interesting to see if someone buys this whether it is the real thing. Too bad it isnt in this country


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Photo by Heiko Bleher, Aqua Geographia.


 thats a hella lot of red, but in this case, not as much red at the picture claimed. Does anyone else have elongatus with red in it?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If that p is for real, Damn!!!! Where can I get one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 24 2003, 07:14 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 24 2003, 02:04 PM)
> Photo by Heiko Bleher, Aqua Geographia.
> 
> thats a hella lot of red, but in this case, not as much red at the picture claimed. Does anyone else have elongatus with red in it?


Good grief! Your not going to find consistency on belly coloration for any fish. You also have to consider the the type of flash, film, and whether or not the photo is taken of a fish just taken out of water or has been in an aquarium for some time. I'm not saying the original photo is authentic or not in terms of its coloration, but not going to discount it either. I'm sure some photos are photo shopped much like models are airbrushed of blemishes. Not enough proof to discount anything.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Im pretty sure its fake...look at the anal fin, its so deep red....highly unlikely


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a pic I found somewhere - picture credits go to George Fear (www.sharkaquarium.com)


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

it looks fake to me but if it's real then I want one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hastatus said:


> > Xenon Posted on Sep 24 2003, 07:14 PM
> > QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 24 2003, 02:04 PM)
> > Photo by Heiko Bleher, Aqua Geographia.
> >
> ...


 Frank I am not arguing the coloration of the fish. By viewing the pixelization of the image colors have obviously been replaced with red. No lighting, conditions, etc.... its fake plain and simple, edited using Photoshop. I am not denying there are red tinted elongatus, just THIS PARTICULAR picture has been tampered.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

all the pics that were posted here were of nice gatases with red. no elongatus has that much red pedro. i also believe that pic is photo shoped.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

hmmmm interesting!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> OK.. a real PICTURE would never have color blemishes such as the red on the bottom of the pic.. the blemishes come from when you try to replace a certain color selected and Accidentaly select those unwanted spots
> 
> why would a real pic have red spots/blemishes in the water?
> 
> ...


NOT disagreeing that elongs dont have red.. just pointing out that THIS certain pic is faked.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

red blemishes all over. When you pic a certain color to replace with another color, sometime pixels no in the suject you are trying to change get included... hence a random sporadic sprinking of red colored pixels throughout the photo. This is not caused by the camera, light, or anything....it is caused by photoshop


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 25 2003, 12:39 AM .......Frank I am not arguing the coloration of the fish. By viewing the pixelization of the image colors have obviously been replaced with red. No lighting, conditions, etc.... its fake plain and simple, edited using Photoshop. I am not denying there are red tinted elongatus, just THIS PARTICULAR picture has been tampered.


I'm not disagreeing the fish in question is photo shop. All I am stating is that the red coloration in wild fishes can appear unnatural to the untrained eye. S. elongatus does have red coloration. My remarks to the other forum was not to challenge the coloration but simply state the fish is S. elongatus and to verify "red" is common among certain population of S. elongatus. In either case, here is what my own investigation into this "photoshop" image has produced.

Pretty obvious, the colors are tampered with:


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I might be the minority opinion about this but I think the red in the Elong is real. Why because of the testimony of the true experts here plus that Japanese website where the Red Belly Elong came from have a lot of other pictures of other fishes which were not photo tampered with. I am just baseing this if I was in a court room and experts do hold more crediability in a court of law.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

umm.....I like to disagree too, i think the pic is legit.

on the pic #1) appears to be some sort of algae on the intake tube. The much lighter blub of green - I think it's some rising bubbles inside the green column.

and #2) the reflection of the lip, the red looks quite matched on both the fish & the reflection.

Then the body / fin, it looks all natural... if it's chopped, it would look more "flat" - as in without much contrast between each slices of the fin.

The tail part, I really dont see any "chopping".

Anyone wanna add on to this ??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Why don't we just send an email to that japanese website and ask them to provide more pictures and to authenticate that this pic is real and untempered..


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

i want one


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll run the pic through the MACs at work tomorrow with one of our designers. They are experts who get paid to do/look at this stuff all day.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Sep 25 2003, 04:06 AM
> I'll run the pic through the MACs at work tomorrow with one of our designers. They are experts who get paid to do/look at this stuff all day.


 Good idea.....for those that looked at the enhanced photo of that fish I provided, take a close look at the jaw structure, normal operculum lines are painted over by the photoshop that would normally be there in an untouched photo. There are other indicators of the false coloration, but I'm willing to wait and see what Brian finds out.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 31, 2003)

looks shopped to me around the gills there is alot of pixelation compared to the rest of the fish


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool but fake!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a thing on my computer that I found and I was fooling around with p pictures and could do that, I took an elong picture and did it red.....Same exact look, definently photo shopped, look how dark red the anal fin is, looks convincing, technology these days, but you can tell it's fake if you know P's.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

pedro i think i just found a pic of what your looking for.....this elong has red all over his belly and fins....i was amazed when i saw his pic....the fish belongs to a guy from pfury and i will attemp to post up a pic here....this is my first time posting a pic on either site so bear with me until i find out how....this guy also claims the pic doesnt even fully show how intense the color is on this fish!!!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

cool


----------

